# Creation Appli Sécurité/Vol



## Bedz75 (30 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous!

A ma plus grande tristesse, j'ai fait les frais de mon manque d'attention et je me suis fais voler mon Iphone dans le metro Parisien (Situation plutôt classique malheureusement...).

J'ai très vite déchanté quand j'ai compris qu'il n'y avait rien à faire à part en racheter un autre... 

J'ai alors eu une idée d'appli pour "lutter" contre le vol ou du moins permettre aux usager de reagir dans ce cas là.

J'aimerais savoir qu'elle sont d'après vous les meilleures appli qui existent peut être déjà et que je ne connaitrais pas? Et aussi si il y a avait ici des dévellopeurs qui pourraient me renseigner sur les étapes/procédures à suivre pour créer une appli?

Merci d'avance

Bonne soirée tout le monde


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Bonjour ,

La meilleur application , c'est de faire très attention


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> J'ai alors eu une idée d'appli pour "lutter" contre le vol ou du moins permettre aux usager de reagir dans ce cas là.


Elle existe déjà et c'est iCloud.


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2017)

Localiser mon iPhone pour l'effacer à distance...


----------



## Bedz75 (30 Mars 2017)

Oui mais toutes ces super appli ne marche pas quand le telephone est éteint... Hors c'est le premier truc que font les mecs qui les volent.


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Oui mais toutes ces super appli ne marche pas quand le telephone est éteint... Hors c'est le premier truc que font les mecs qui les volent.


Et TA solution miracle serait quoi avec un iPhone éteint ?


----------



## peyret (30 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Oui mais toutes ces super appli ne marche pas quand le telephone est éteint... Hors c'est le premier truc que font les mecs qui les volent.



Ben s'ils l'éteignent ils ont une brique


----------



## Bedz75 (30 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et TA solution miracle serait quoi avec un iPhone éteint ?


Ben une appli pour empêcher d'éteindre le phone. 
Bref vu le niveau des réponses j'ai l'impression que sur ce forum on te prend au mieux pour un con ou un attardé. Mddr Je vais aller chercher MA réponse ailleurs. 
Ciao
PS: Si quelqu'un sait où rencontrer des développeurs, je suis preneur!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Ben s'ils l'éteignent ils ont une brique



Une brique ?? c'est déjà beaucoup d'argent


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Bref vu le niveau des réponses j'ai l'impression que sur ce forum on te prend au mieux pour un con ou un attardé.


Ca c'est ton interprétation.  Sinon, pourquoi Apple a créé iCloud ?

Même si c'est plus difficile mais faisable rapidement avec un iPhone, si tu retires la batterie, il se passera quoi ?


Bedz75 a dit:


> PS: Si quelqu'un sait où rencontrer des développeurs, je suis preneur!


Quand est sorti le premier iPhone ? Donc depuis toutes ces années personne n'a pensé à ça ! Au lieu de prendre la mouche, moi je trouve ça plutôt marrant. Tu démarres fort pour ton inscription aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Ben une appli pour empêcher d'éteindre le phone.
> Bref vu le niveau des réponses j'ai l'impression que sur ce forum on te prend au mieux pour un con ou un attardé. Mddr Je vais aller chercher MA réponse ailleurs.
> Ciao
> PS: Si quelqu'un sait où rencontrer des développeurs, je suis preneur!



Le mieux serait quand mème d'éviter de ce faire voler son iPhone !! 

Pourquoi pas une sorte d'alarme qui ce déclenche dès que le smartphone s'éloigne de vous ?

Un peu comme celle ci


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> J'ai très vite déchanté quand j'ai compris qu'il n'y avait rien à faire à part en racheter un autre...


1) courir très vite après le voleur
2) activer iCloud et le verrouiller à distance
3) effacement complet à distance avec blocage
4) déposer une plainte de vol dans un commissariat
5) prévenir son assurance ou la faire jouer
6) impossible de verrouiller le bouton Power
7) si le déblocage par empreinte est activé, le voleur en fait quoi ?

A par ça, tu veux faire quoi ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2017)

Il reste la solution d'attacher l'iphone avec un élastique type benji.
En principe, même éteint, il finit par revenir tout seul.


----------



## Larme (30 Mars 2017)

On va être clair, car soit il te manque des notions d'informatiques et propres à iOS, soit tu n'as pas bien réfléchi à ce que tu as écrit :

Premièrement, si l'appareil est éteint, bah tu ne peux rien faire. C'est simple, tu ne peux pas lui lancer une alerte pas Bluetooth, 3G, WiFi ou ce que tu veux pour qu'il fasse quelque chose, il n'est pas joignable.
Pareil s'il est en mode avion.
C'est comme si tu débranchais ton micro-onde et qu'en appuyant sur la minuterie tu attends à ce qu'il réchauffe ton plat.

Admettons qu'il soit branché et joignable
Une application iOS n'a pas autant de pouvoir que ça. Elle peut recevoir une notification, à la limite trouver sa position GPS et te la renvoyer, mais en aucun cas elle ne pourra supprimer ou verrouiller le téléphone. Jamais une application tierce ne devrait avoir ce pouvoir-là. Sinon, imagines que les développeurs te bloquent ton téléphone et te demande de l'argent pour le déverrouiller ? Ransomware, here again. Donc Apple ne laisse pas passer ce genre d'applications, et à moins de jailbreaker...

Localiser mon iPhone est une application Apple et a donc potentiellement plus de droits et est donc plus efficace.


----------



## Bedz75 (30 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> 1) courir très vite après le voleur
> 2) activer iCloud et le verrouiller à distance
> 3) effacement complet à distance avec blocage
> 4) déposer une plainte de vol dans un commissariat
> ...


L'idée ce serait que le bouton power ne fonctionne justement qu'après déblocage par empreinte/code et ce en permanence. Ca ne doit pas être bien compliqué à créer? 
J'aimerai avoir la possibilité d'agir directement, à partir de ton étape 1 c'est fini il n'y a plus rien à faire. 
En plus une assurance à 120/130 euros annuelle ça fait un peu mal.
Les flics ne regarde même pas les caméra pour un vol de téléphone, ça leur coûte trop cher.
Pour répondre au 7, le voleur le branche a un ordi, puis reinitialise le telephone en changeant le code iMEi, quand on connait c'est pas super compliqué à faire, et le tour est joué!


----------



## marenostrum (31 Mars 2017)

pas besoin de l'éteindre (il faut le démonter pour ça), juste on enlève la carte sim et il peut plus se connecter. mais bon, en même temps ça ne va plus servir à grand chose. donc le voleur prend un risque pour rien.


----------



## marenostrum (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Pour répondre au 7, le voleur le branche a un ordi, puis reinitialise le telephone en changeant le code iMEi, quand on connait c'est pas super compliqué à faire, et le tour est joué!


c'est impossible depuis longtemps. le voleur aura une brique. ton iPhone ne sert que pour les pièces de rechanges.


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> L'idée ce serait que le bouton power ne fonctionne justement qu'après déblocage par empreinte/code et ce en permanence. Ca ne doit pas être bien compliqué à créer?



Oui, donc un démon qui tourne en permanence (et qui te sucerais de la batterie au passage), chose non possible sur iOS en plus, au niveau Application. 
Car effectivement, comme le souligne @Larme les applications n'ont absolument pas ce genre de droits (et encore heureux)

Et à la place de prendre directement la mouche, re-descends 30s sur terre, tu crois vraiment que toi, tout seul, tu va être plus malin que le nombre (certainement impressionnant) d'ingénieurs Apple qui ont dû se creuser la soupière à travailler sur ce problème, et a trouver une solution à ce problème (et qui ont donc crée l'app "Find my iPhone") ? Un peu de respect quand même...



Bedz75 a dit:


> Et aussi si il y a avait ici des dévellopeurs qui pourraient me renseigner sur les étapes/procédures à suivre pour créer une appli?



- Avoir des notions de développement / être développeur
- Créer un compte Apple développer (99€/an)
- Lire et comprendre la doc de Swift
- Apprendre à programmer en Swift
- Créer l'app
- La faire valider par Apple / l'envoyer sur le store.


----------



## marenostrum (31 Mars 2017)

en plus la désactivation du bouton Power peut créer des problèmes en cas de bug système. tu ne pourras plus forcer le redémarrage de ton iPhone ou le passer en mode Récupération ou DFU. donc tu auras une brique.


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> en plus la désactivation du bouton Power peut créer des problèmes en cas de bug système. tu ne pourras plus forcer le redémarrage de ton iPhone ou le passer en mode Récupération ou DFU. donc tu auras une brique.


Tu penses vraiment que ce n'est pas possible? Je veux dire nombre d'appli utilisent : appareil photo, micro, vibreur,permmettent de cacher les données avec mot de passe pour y accéder, gps, en fin la quasi totalité des fonctionnalités d'un smartphone. Mais mettre en place un simple verrouillage TOTAL de l'ecran ce n'est pas possible ? 
En cas de bug si tu le branche sur un ordinateur tu peux toujours le réinitialiser.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> En cas de bug si tu le branche sur un ordinateur tu peux toujours le réinitialiser.



Très utile pour les voleurs


----------



## Larme (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Tu penses vraiment que ce n'est pas possible? Je veux dire nombre d'appli utilisent : appareil photo, micro, vibreur,permmettent de cacher les données avec mot de passe pour y accéder, gps, en fin la quasi totalité des fonctionnalités d'un smartphone. Mais mettre en place un simple verrouillage TOTAL de l'ecran ce n'est pas possible ?
> En cas de bug si tu le branche sur un ordinateur tu peux toujours le réinitialiser.


Ok, je vais expliciter : Je développer des applications iOS depuis quelques années déjà.
Ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible sans jailbreaker et utiliser des API privées qui t'empêcheront d'avoir cette application sur l'AppStore. Point.
Une application ne peut même pas forcer le simple verrouillage de l'écran, qu'il soit TouchID bloqué, Code bloqué ou en libre service.


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

Larme a dit:


> Ok, je vais expliciter : Je développer des applications iOS depuis quelques années déjà.
> Ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible sans jailbreaker et utiliser des API privées qui t'empêcheront d'avoir cette application sur l'AppStore. Point.
> Une application ne peut même pas forcer le simple verrouillage de l'écran, qu'il soit TouchID bloqué, Code bloqué ou en libre service.


Ok donc faisable mais pas pour le grand public. 
Je trouve étrange qu'Apple n'ai pas mis ça en place...Quels intérêts ont-ils? Que les gens se fassent voler leur phone et qu'ils aillent en racheter un?
En tous cas merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2017)

Mais en quoi les mesures de protection implementees par Apple sont-elles moins efficaces que ce que tu proposes???

Un iPhone protégé par touchID, verrouillable et effaçable à distance avec Localiser mon iPhone dès qu'il se connecte au réseau (même avec une nouvelle carte SIM), est quand même difficilement utilisable par le voleur!

Qu'est ce que ça changerait de ne pas pouvoir utiliser le bouton Power?? (Il y a 2 vis à enlever pour ouvrir l'iPhone et enlever la batterie, pour celui qui voudrait vraiment l'éteindre)


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2017)

Mais Apple à mis une solution en place... (Find My iPhone) C'est fou d'être aussi borné.
Et encore une fois, je pense qu'ils y ont réfléchi plus de 5min.

Leur but n'est pas de rendre le téléphone inopérant, mais que le voleur ne puisse pas récupérer les informations contenues sur l'iPhone en lui même, et empêcher l'exctinction du téléphone peut poser un bon nombre de problèmes et d'effets de bords, en plus d'être particulièrement embêtant pour l'utilisateur en lui même.

Et oui, il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'Apple gagne de l'argent en vendant ses iPhones, et que son intérêt est bien entendu que tu en rachètes un.


----------



## peyret (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> A ma plus grande tristesse, j'ai fait les frais de mon manque d'attention et je me suis fais voler mon Iphone dans le metro Parisien (Situation plutôt classique malheureusement...).
> 
> ...



Une appli qui fait exploser l'iphone volé  (si muni d'une ceinture adéquate) 
(samsung y ait bien arrivé...mais c'était une batterie)


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

Mais Allooo les gars!! J'ai un Iphone je connais find my iphone, effacement à distance tout ça c'est super mais CA NE MARCHE PAS quand ton téléphone est éteint! Quelqu'un ici c'est déjà fait tirer son phone? Alors peut être vous comprendrez que le but de ne pas pouvoir éteindre ton phone  c'est que tu peux AGIR dans les quelques heures après t'être fait voler ton phone dans la vrai vie avec des vrais actions, en le localisant, le faisant sonner quand tu est proche du signal, etc...dans le but de le RECUPERER. 

Et si concrétement quand tu donne le numero imei de ton téléphone à ton opérateur le but c'est de le rendre inopérant...

Je viens juste chercher des idées et des réponses, je pretends pas avoir inventé un concept MIEUX que les autres.

Keep calm and stay positive boys!


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Une appli qui fait exploser l'iphone volé  (si muni d'une ceinture adéquate)
> (samsung y ait bien arrivé...mais c'était une batterie)


Ahahah! Il y a de l'idée!


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Mais Allooo les gars!! J'ai un Iphone je connais find my iphone, effacement à distance tout ça c'est super mais CA NE MARCHE PAS quand ton téléphone est éteint! Quelqu'un ici c'est déjà fait tirer son phone? Alors peut être vous comprendrez que le but de ne pas pouvoir éteindre ton phone  c'est que tu peux AGIR dans les quelques heures après t'être fait voler ton phone dans la vrai vie avec des vrais actions, en le localisant, le faisant sonner quand tu est proche du signal, etc...dans le but de le RECUPERER.



Parce que tu imagines que le gars qui te l'a piqué, si tu fais sonner l'iPhone dans sa poche alors qu'il n'est encore qu'à quelques dizaines de mètres de toi, il va te le rendre gentiment?


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Alors peut être vous comprendrez que le but de ne pas pouvoir éteindre ton phone c'est que tu peux AGIR dans les quelques heures après t'être fait voler ton phone dans la vrai vie avec des vrais actions, en le localisant, le faisant sonner quand tu est proche du signal, etc...dans le but de le RECUPERER.


C'est bien tout ça, mais tu fais comment dans les heures qui suivent, puisque tu n'as plus ton iPhone et qu'il faut justement un iPhone pour le géolocaliser ? 

Et la géocalisation n'est pas précise du tout, mais pas du tout, surtout dans les grandes villes et tous les immeubles qui font pas mal d'échos. Et tu crois que le voleur va rester à une centaine de mètres après le vol ? De plus, faire sonner un iPhone va poser un problème, eh oui qui te dit que celui qui sonne à coté de toi est le tien ? Tu risques de ramasser une raclée si tu traites un colosse de voleur ou si c'est un groupe.


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Parce que tu imagines que le gars qui te l'a piqué, si tu fais sonner l'iPhone dans sa poche alors qu'il n'est encore qu'à quelques dizaines de mètres de toi, il va te le rendre gentiment?


Et qu'est ce que tu penses du mec qui vient de voler un téléphone et tout d'un coup le téléphone commence à sonner (Pas une sonnerie d'appel bien sûr..) genre : "Ce téléphone à été volé!", très fort et comme il est vérouillé, il ne peut ni l'éteindre, ni le mettre en silencieux? Tu penses vraiment qu'il va le garder dans la poche, il a y peut être des gentils policers à côté (ouuuuh le vilain voleur a un ptit coup de chaud...)


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien tout ça, mais tu fais comment dans les heures qui suivent, puisque tu n'as plus ton iPhone et qu'il faut justement un iPhone pour le géolocaliser ?
> 
> Et la géocalisation n'est pas précise du tout, mais pas du tout, surtout dans les grandes villes et tous les immeubles qui font pas mal d'échos. Et tu crois que le voleur va rester à une centaine de mètres après le vol ? De plus, faire sonner un iPhone va poser un problème, eh oui qui te dit que celui qui sonne à coté de toi est le tien ? Tu risques de ramasser une raclée si tu traites un colosse de voleur ou si c'est un groupe.


Euh en 2017, à Paris, si tu sort avec des amis il doit y avoir quelque chose comme 90% de chance que quelqu'un ait un Iphone à te preter dans les heures qui suivent...(surtout que tu peux te connecter sur Icloud via n'importe quel smartphone). ^^

Par contre au niveau de la geolocalisation tu as peut être raison, moi perso je n'ai même pas pu essayé... +1 pour la réponse!


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2017)

Dans les heures qui suivent.... faute de pouvoir agir sur le bouton Power, la batterie aura deja été débranchée puis rebranchee si tu attends plusieurs heures.

Pour la géolocalisation de ton iphone, il n'est pas trop tard pour le faire. Sans ton identifiant et mot de passe iCloud, Localiser mon iphone ne peut pas être desactivé. Dès que ton iphone se connectera à internet il te signalera sa présence et sa localisation.


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans les heures qui suivent.... faute de pouvoir agir sur le bouton Power, la batterie aura deja été débranchée puis rebranchee si tu attends plusieurs heures.
> 
> Pour la géolocalisation de ton iphone, il n'est pas trop tard pour le faire. Sans ton identifiant et mot de passe iCloud, Localiser mon iphone ne peut pas être desactivé. Dès que ton iphone se connectera à internet il te signalera sa présence et sa localisation.


Dans la rue, sans matériel, il me semble que c'est assez compliqué d'enlever la batterie d'un iphone6 voir plus, non?
Pour la geolocalisation, non il n'y a rien à faire, dans mon cas j'ai activé l'effacement des données, du coup cela déconnecte le téléphone associé au compte Icloud, fin de l'histoire on ne peut plus rien faire.
Pour info j'ai reçu la notif comme quoi l'effacement était en cours de démarrage 2 semaines après le vol. Donc le gars l'a bien rallumé deux semaines plus tard... :/ Après ça terminé, au revoir tous les espoirs!


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2017)

Comment vous êtes vous fait voler votre iPhone?


----------



## Bedz75 (31 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment vous êtes vous fait voler votre iPhone?


Pickpocket, métro, classique...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2017)

Bedz75 a dit:


> Pickpocket, métro, classique...



Vous n'avez rien senti et ne vous êtes pas rendu compte du vol ?


----------

